
Tor and its Discontents - cinquemb
https://medium.com/@thegrugq/tor-and-its-discontents-ef5164845908#.7ww2o3ecl
======
ireflect
Good article, but why is ppl (people) abbreviated all the time? It's hard to
take it seriously when it's written like a text message.

